# Couple names baby "Ginobili"



## KokoTheMonkey

> Couple Names Baby "Ginobili"
> LAST UPDATE: 6/7/2005 11:43:19 PM
> Posted By: Jim Forsyth
> This story is available on your cell phone at mobile.woai.com.
> 
> With the Spurs in the NBA Finals, many San Antonians consider themselves to be born Spurs fans. But Renee San Miguel and Jorge Ramirez' new son really is.
> 
> The couple named their nine pound seven ounce baby boy, born Sunday, Ginobili, after Spurs superstar guard Manu Ginobili.
> 
> "We're big Spurs fans," Renee told 1200 WOAI's Bud Little from her room at San Antonio Metropolitan Methodist Hospital on Monday, with obvious understatement.
> 
> She says they decided on Ginobili Jose Ray San Miguel Ramirez because "all of our other children's names state with 'G,' and we wanted to name him something with a 'G'." That ruled out Tim Duncan or Tony Parker.
> 
> "We hope he lives up to his name and becomes a famous basketball player too," Renee said.
> 
> Ginobili Ramirez will be watching from his crib Thursday night when the Spurs, and Manu Ginobili, take on the Detroit Pistons in Game One of the NBA Finals.




http://www.woai.com/spurs/story.aspx?content_id=490EEE5B-D43E-4168-8829-016286B72DBD 






He'll be flopping by age 7 in youth league!!!


----------



## TiMVP2

Im naming my kid popavich 


foooo


----------



## Coatesvillain

I think the baby flopped when the doctor smacked him on the rear.

Seriously though, Ginobili isn't bad sounding when it's the last name of an Argentinian basketball player, but as the first name of someone? Doesn't sound good at all.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

PhillyPhanatic said:


> I think the baby flopped when the doctor smacked him on the rear.
> 
> Seriously though, Ginobili isn't bad sounding when it's the last name of an Argentinian basketball player, but as the first name of someone? Doesn't sound good at all.




The article says that they have other kids and all of their first names start with G, so that makes it more understandable. 


Ginobili Ramirez is the kid's name I think.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Ginobili? They should have named him Manu or Emanuel, not Ginobili. Just imagine how much he's ganna get picked on. Poor kid. Seriously, no one would want that for a name (excluding Sir Charles)


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> Ginobili? They should have named him Manu or Emanuel, not Ginobili. Just imagine how much he's ganna get picked on. Poor kid. Seriously, no one would want that for a name (excluding Sir Charles)




Again, it goes back to the "G" thing. The article says that all of their kids first names start with G, so they continued on with the tradition with Ginobili. 




I'm not trying to defend these people or anything, but once I read about what I mentioned above, I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Again, it goes back to the "G" thing. The article says that all of their kids first names start with G, so they continued on with the tradition with Ginobili.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to defend these people or anything, but once I read about what I mentioned above, I thought it was pretty cool.


Well then they should have named him Glenn after Big Dog, not Ginobili. Sure it's funny now, but that kids ganna have a hard time growing up with the name Ginobili.


----------



## HKF

That kid has a long *** name. "Ginobili Jose Ray San Miguel Ramirez"

They can call him Gi-Ram...


----------



## 23

Lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

HKF said:


> That kid has a long *** name. "Ginobili Jose Ray San Miguel Ramirez"
> 
> They can call him Gi-Ram...


Well, actually it's common for hispanic people to have two nick names and include thier mother's maiden name in thier full name, which is most likely the case here.


----------



## TheRoc5

i would love for my name to be ginobili :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> i would love for my name to be ginobili :biggrin:


I'm suprised you can even spell it


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> I'm suprised you can even spell it


lmao ya i prob miss spell my own name all the time... that wouldnt change anything though lol :biggrin:


----------



## texan

Weird, but I guess its cool. I'd be freaked out if I was Manu.


----------



## TMTTRIO

They told Manu about that in practice and he had a good laugh about it. He then went on to say that he proposed the name Ginobili Duncan to Tim and Amy. He said that he was going to give Amy a call about it. :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

TMTTRIO said:


> They told Manu about that in practice and he had a good laugh about it. He then went on to say that he proposed the name Ginobili Duncan to Tim and Amy. He said that he was going to give Amy a call about it. :biggrin:


classic


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> lmao ya i prob miss spell my own name all the time... that wouldnt change anything though lol :biggrin:


TiMVP2, this is why I make fun of TheRoc5 so much. He can really take a joke. That's why if everyone was more like Koko and less like TheRoc5 the world would have less name calling


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TMTTRIO said:


> They told Manu about that in practice and he had a good laugh about it. He then went on to say that he proposed the name Ginobili Duncan to Tim and Amy. He said that he was going to give Amy a call about it. :biggrin:


 Serious? Where'd you hear that?


----------



## TMTTRIO

He said it on our local news and he was cracking up about it also here's a little excerpt on it.



> Baby on board: Spurs guard Manu Ginobili said he was flattered to hear that a local couple, Renee San Miguel and Jorge Ramirez, named their newborn son Ginobili.
> 
> "That's what happens whenever your team is so important in the community," Ginobili said.
> 
> He said he's pretty sure he's not the only Spurs player to be so honored.
> 
> "(The attention) is just because my name is so particular," Ginobili said. "I bet there are many Duncans and Robinsons out there."
> 
> Ginobili said he planned to talk to expectant parents Tim and Amy Duncan about naming their child after him.
> 
> "Ginobili Duncan," he said. "That sounds good." :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TMTTRIO said:


> He said it on our local news and he was cracking up about it also here's a little excerpt on it.


Ginobili Duncan....the perfect basketball player


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Ginobili Duncan....the perfect basketball player


no mybe ginobili parker duncan... thats the perfect bball player


----------

